# Fiberglass amp rack and sub enclosure



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OK a while back I posted that I had a B14 amp rack that I was interested in parting with. I also promised that I would post pictures. What you see is a rack that I built for my B14 to fit in the opening of the rear seat pass through. The rack was built by taking out the rear section, tracing it on to a piece of wood and then cutting out the opening so that it would EXACTLY match the opening contour. I then glassed in a baffle with built in threaded inserts. The back was reinforced with MDF and multiple layers of mat and then sprayed with Cascade audio VB1. it is SRONG and held my McIntosh sub amp for 2 years without issue. For mounting of the baffle you simply need to drill two holes and secure the baffle to the chassis. I am also including these bolts. The amp baffle itself measures 14 3/4" wide and 12 1/2" tall. Obviously you can make another baffle and mount it to the existing piece to hold a smaller amp. I used nylon spacers underneath the amp to float it about 1/2" over the board leaving space for the wires to come out and go to the amp. If you have a rear strut tower brace the rack WILL CLEAR if you turn the brace itself vertically. 

Front of the rack. 










Back of the rack










This rack is up for grabs but given it;s specialized use I would pefer to communicate about any and all questions here in this thread and price discussion via PM. I have about 40 hours in the design and construction of it just to this point. Some bondo and finishing work and this rack would be a show stopper. Also free up trunk space for other gear rather than mounting amps in the floor. So if you want to talk price send me a PM. 

I also have a B14 fiberglass box that I can finish for someone. It uses the spare tire well for air space and is about 1.5 cubic feet with a baffle that is uncut so you can do what you want with it with whatever sub you want. If your interested in that I can offer pics. as well and finish it to your needs.


----------

